

Show HN: Protoplug – Create audio plugins on-the-fly with LuaJIT - pierrec
http://www.osar.fr/protoplug/

======
sitkack
It might be interesting to use Terra [0] in place of regular LuaJIT for the
audio engine.

[0] [http://terralang.org/](http://terralang.org/)

------
chrisdevereux
Looks interesting. Curious about how much of an issue you find GC latency and
how you're handling it. I tried something vaguely similar and it caused me a
few problems with larger compositions.

------
mobiuscog
Reminds me of
[http://www.hermannseib.com/VstLua/index.html](http://www.hermannseib.com/VstLua/index.html)

------
snarfy
This looks pretty awesome. It says it's fast, but I'm curious how it
benchmarks compared to a C (non SSE) implementation.

~~~
pierrec
Thanks. I did do a rudimentary benchmark with a filter bank implemented in C++
versus LuaJIT/protoplug.

Using VC++'s default compiler settings, the performance was exactly the same.
However, enabling SSE while using floats instead of doubles is what made the
difference. It renders the C version 1.5 - 2 times faster.

So yeah, a float version of LuaJIT would even things out completely, but I
don't think that's coming anytime soon.

~~~
justincormack
I think a version with vectorized doubles is more likely to happen.

